

Regin Security Response by Symantic [pdf] - valarauca1
http://www.symantec.com/content/en/us/enterprise/media/security_response/whitepapers/regin-analysis.pdf

======
r721
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8649402](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8649402)

